# Big John's Grillwood



## jerrykr (Jan 15, 2008)

50 # bags for $12.99 plus shipping.

http://www.grillwood.com/

This is for split wood.  If you want chunks or chips, you will have to saw it up.

Fortunately, they are local to Ft Worth, and these bags are available at our supermarkets...... no shipping, and usually around $10 a bag.

-=- Jerry -=-


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, now thats a good deal. Can't find Pecan anywhere around here. I might order some.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## richtee (Jan 15, 2008)

Huh   after i click "submit" I get sent to some crap page...


----------

